# Happy Birthday Cheech



## tonto1117 (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## cajun_1 (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday & many more..


----------



## salmonclubber (Apr 9, 2007)

happy birthday cheech hope you have a great day
huey


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 9, 2007)

happy birthday cheech


----------



## monty (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Cheech!

Many happy returns!

Today is YOUR day! Enjoy it as you will!

Cheers!


----------



## ultramag (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech! Hope it's a great one for ya.


----------



## meowey (Apr 9, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech. Hope it's the best yet!


----------



## cheech (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank you thank you.

It has been a great day. It started off with my wife giving me two tri tips. She found a new source for me!!! So if all goes well looks like tri-tip for dinner!!!


----------



## smokeeater (Apr 9, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHEECH


----------



## msmith (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Cheech


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 9, 2007)

good on ya mate


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy B-day, Cheech, from the other side of the state
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




congrats on your tri-tips, cant find em around here, have a great day!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech!

Better watchout boy yer catchin' to me!


----------



## iceboxbbq (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech


----------



## illini (Apr 9, 2007)

One more birthday wish for you Cheech
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't freeze in your birthday suit!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy B-day, Chech. Hope your day is fantastic!!


----------



## coz (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Cheech!!!!!!Hope the Birthday cook goes well.


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 9, 2007)

Cheech..
Happy Birthday...Hope ya had a great day....


----------



## mrgrumpy (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday man.... hope the tri-tips turn out super.... 







Bill


----------



## smokincowboy (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday to you and many more


----------



## gofish (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheech

Happy birthday .......... Did she get any candles to stickin those tri-tips?


----------



## short one (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm a little late, but happy birthday Cheech.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow Cheech, How did I miss this post
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

Happy Birthday Bro!


----------

